# Spain bound



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi all,
Just a quick hello to the forum. So many questions.....
So I have £120,000 cash now and want a place somewhere not too far from the coast (30 miles? closer if possible but not isolated. Need to be walking distance from bars / cafes/ restaurants etc ) probably between Malaga and Alicante, or further North along the coast. My plans to start viewing holidays scuppered by the quarantine rules.

Wasn't planning on a Mortgage (too much hassle???) and might save more over the coming 12 months ( see what the situation is with Brexit ).

Single. Current annual gross pension of circa £23,000 ( Net circa £20,700 ) Would that be a reasonable amount to live on? This increases year on year by approx £1,000. State pension starts summer 2031.

My biggest concern now is: Should I use the £120,000 as a deposit and say £230 for a small Monthly Mortgage, or wait for another 12/24/36/48 months?

I can retire from work anytime now, so could be starting my new life in a matter of months!!

Any advice is most welcome
S


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveG999 said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick hello to the forum. So many questions.....
> So I have £120,000 cash now and want a place somewhere not too far from the coast (30 miles? closer if possible but not isolated. Need to be walking distance from bars / cafes/ restaurants etc ) probably between Malaga and Alicante, or further North along the coast. My plans to start viewing holidays scuppered by the quarantine rules.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

It's a reasonable amount to live on as a single person. What it won't be though, is enough to obtain a non-lucrative visa if you come after December 31 2020, which is what you'll have to apply for then, so were I you, I'd make the move sooner rather than later, even if it means renting for a while.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

As per above
Plenty but not enough to meet the residency requirements for non EU


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Personally think 30 miles /50km too far inland. Hotter in summer, colder in winter. Suggest you aim for no more than half that.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

I´ve never been...but I´ve heard Valencia is nice....and property not too expensive.


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> As per above
> Plenty but not enough to meet the residency requirements for non EU


wow you sure? How much does a single person need then?

s


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Minimum annual income*

Just had a message from user MEGSMUM.....

Please can someone confirm what the annual minimum income is to retire to Spain. No work. Nothing like that....

Single and retired. Living off my employer pension, and then UK State pension when the time comes........

Regards


s


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

At the moment it seems to be about 450/550 euros a month...each area interprets the rules differently.

But after the end of this coming December it is likely to be the same as that for 3rd country nationals.
Around the 23/25 thousand euros for a single person per annum. No one really knows for certain yet, but I doubt UK nationals will be treated any differently than 3rd country nationals.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The replies you were given by Xabiachica and Megsmum are based on the fact that from 1 January 2021, the Brexit transitition period will have ended and the UK will have left the EU. In the absence of any new bilateral agreement between Spain and the UK (and so far no announcements have been made that one is being negotiated), then UK citizens wishing to take up residence in Spain on a non-working basis (retired or early retired people) will be treated in the same way as all other third country nationals are (Americans, Canadians, Australians, Chinese, Russians, etc). They will need to obtain a non-lucrative visa from a Spanish Consulate in their home country before coming to Spain, and amongst other things that involves demonstrating that they have a minimum income of (currently - it goes up in line with increases in the Spanish IPREM) €25,816 per annum for a single person and more for each additional family member they want to bring with them. See the information in this link:-


https://balcellsgroup.com/non-lucra...of money you must have to get,84€ for a month.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Catalunya22 said:


> At the moment it seems to be about 450/550 euros a month...each area interprets the rules differently.


I think it's been more than that for some time - it's usually in line with the minimum wage which is now €1050. A year ago people were quoting €700 or thereabouts.

But as you say, it will all change after the end of this year.


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

thanks Lynne

s


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Melosine said:


> Personally think 30 miles /50km too far inland. Hotter in summer, colder in winter. Suggest you aim for no more than half that.


Not necessarily! I am very happily located 50km from the CDL, in a friendly village where house prices are considerably lower. No noticeable difference in temperature either. Height above sea level is a more important factor than distance from the coast.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve, if you can get here and apply for residency before the end of 2020 you won't have to find the higher amount. You can still apply for a TIE under the terms of the Withdrawal Agreement as an EU citizen. But as well as the €700+ a month to live on, you'll have to pay for private health insurance. Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And getting a non-lucrative visa for a non-EU citizen is quite complicated and requires a lot of documentation. For example, you need to get police clearance (such as UK DBS), medical certificate to show you are free from certain communicable diseases, private medical insurance valid in Spain with no excess/co-payment and exclusion on pre-existing conditions, property ownership or rental contract as well as financial requirement. Each consulate sets its own rules. You can get a flavour what it is like for US citizens to apply for Spanish non-lucrative visa by reading immigration blogs and Spanish lawyer's website. 
As stated, it's possible that Spain and UK may negotiate more simplified system, but there is no indication that negotiation is currently under way, and I think any change will not be looked at until (long) after the UK has left EU completely.


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies thus far. Taking the rate above ( web link very helpful, thanks Lynn R ) of 25,816 Euros annually, I seem to be about 308 euros short as it stands today. Good job it increases every month! I have time on my side. BUT IT IS TEMPTING TO GO MUCH SOONER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveG999 said:


> wow you sure? How much does a single person need then?
> 
> s


 Yes.
It's a before Brexit kicks in/ after Brexit kicks in scenario.
In 2021 British people will no longer be living in a country which is part of the EU, so the conditions are a lot different.
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-spain#the-withdrawal-agreement


> *Residency*
> 
> If you are legally resident in Spain before the transition period ends on 31 December 2020, you will be able to stay. You must register as a Spanish resident if you want to stay in Spain for more than 3 months.
> If you are living in Spain before 1 January 2021 and register as a resident after 6 July 2020, you will be issued with a biometric residence card called a Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero (TIE). This card will prove your rights under the Withdrawal Agreement.
> ...


It doesn't say, but the conditions will likely be the same as if an American or Russian was wanting to live in Spain


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

SteveG999 said:


> wow you sure? How much does a single person need then?
> 
> s


4x IPREM or roughly €30k


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes.
> It's a before Brexit kicks in/ after Brexit kicks in scenario.
> In 2021 British people will no longer be living in a country which is part of the EU, so the conditions are a lot different.


The current requirements for a non-lucrative visa for a non EU citizen are for an annual income of 4 x IPREM, plus private health insurance. Non-EU is what a British citizen is - although until the end of 2020 we can take advantage of the Withdrawal Agreement & still register under EU requirements. Non-lucrative also means that you're not permitted to work.

IPREM is the govt figure below which they help those on low incomes. 

Currently annual IPREM stands at 7,519.59€ - so 4 x that. 

Compare that to what an EU citizen needs in order to register... 1 x IPREM as a minimum, but in some areas up to 9,000€. Also, you would be able to work if at some point in the future you wanted to.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Not necessarily! I am very happily located 50km from the CDL, in a friendly village where house prices are considerably lower. No noticeable difference in temperature either. Height above sea level is a more important factor than distance from the coast.


Opening poster is hoping to find somewhere between CDS and Alicante, or maybe further north. We can all only write from experience but where I live in Murcia, only 21 km from coast in a valley which is only 350m above sea level we suffer constant ground frosts in winter and had snow on 3 occasions in last 13 years. Temperature is always 5+ degrees lower than on the coast. If in southern southern Spain as you are, no problem it seems, but further north then still maintain 50km inland is too far.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Melosine said:


> Opening poster is hoping to find somewhere between CDS and Alicante, or maybe further north. We can all only write from experience but where I live in Murcia, only 21 km from coast in a valley which is only 350m above sea level we suffer constant ground frosts in winter and had snow on 3 occasions in last 13 years. Temperature is always 5+ degrees lower than on the coast. If in southern southern Spain as you are, no problem it seems, but further north then still maintain 50km inland is too far.


I'm 5km inland from the Southern coast, and the temperature in my town is normally between 3 and 5 degrees hotter than on the coast in the summer, and 3-5C colder in the winter.


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

So if I really did things quickly, I could try and sort this BEFORE jan 2021? That is resign, and apply for documentation so I can at least get over there. Do I need the non lucrative visa in anycase, or is there another way as technically I will still be an EU Citizen until Jan 2021???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveG999 said:


> So if I really did things quickly, I could try and sort this BEFORE jan 2021? That is resign, and apply for documentation so I can at least get over there. Do I need the non lucrative visa in anycase, or is there another way as technically I will still be an EU Citizen until Jan 2021???


If you can move here before the end of Dec this year, you don't need a visa of any kind. 

You'd need to register for a TIE under the withdrawal agreement, before Dec 31. 


This is a long thread - but there's a ton of info https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...1503318-ties-british-citizens-6-7-2020-a.html


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The financial amounts required for 3rd country citizens officially looks high. However, I did a Spanish course a few years ago and the majority of students were Russians with young families. They all had residency ( cant do EOI courses without it) I remember them saying that it was not difficult to obtain and they certainly were in no way well off. They were all really nice people and clearly did things by the book. I still meet some and now they have jobs so I kind of think we Brits might be being a bit pessimistic about what will really happen. Personally I think a specific agreement will be made where the onus will be to show you are not a burden to the state as opposed to fixed amounts. UK pensioners are not a threat to housing, schools, hospitals, jobs so it would probably be seen as unnecessary to discourage them. I certainly havent seen anything specifically outlining conditions that need to be met and that probably means there will be room for manoeuvre later in the year.


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

So I haven't got long to make some life changing decisions!! Less than 4 months!!!
TBH it would seem such a rush, and if the IPREM I need is X4 then I will qualify for that in the new year anyway. The reality is I am still in full time employment with my current work until Summer 2024 (its just that due to my age I can go when I like).
So I believe I will wait and see what happens I guess.....
Just out of interest, what's the quickest way to get over there within my current status as a EU Citizen, based on getting over there legally before the cut off date to X4 IPREM? Rent for awhile but have made the cut before the new post Brexit rules..........???


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

SteveG999 said:


> So I haven't got long to make some life changing decisions!! Less than 4 months!!!
> TBH it would seem such a rush, and if the IPREM I need is X4 then I will qualify for that in the new year anyway. The reality is I am still in full time employment with my current work until Summer 2024 (its just that due to my age I can go when I like).
> So I believe I will wait and see what happens I guess.....
> Just out of interest, what's the quickest way to get over there within my current status as a EU Citizen, based on getting over there legally before the cut off date to X4 IPREM? Rent for awhile but have made the cut before the new post Brexit rules..........???


TBH you , in reality have less than 4 months due to scheduling appointments etc as an EU citizen you would fall under the WA however, there’s another issue if you want to drive here after the end of this year you must have started you application for a Spanish Driving license before the end of this year which you cannot do without residency.

If you are asking can you circumvent getting residency and then staying in the U.K., and forgive me if I’ve misunderstood, then I’m not sure you can.

You will need for residency 

Income as discussed 
Private healthcare 
If you work here as self employed autónomo payments ( I’m not sure if you are working)
Rental agreement or property deeds

Others may have a different opinion .

Unfortunately, you fall foul of Brexit and have left it quite late to proceed, it certainly not impossible but if you leave it until 2021 it’s going to be harder.

Wishing you luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> The financial amounts required for 3rd country citizens officially looks high. However, I did a Spanish course a few years ago and the majority of students were Russians with young families. They all had residency ( cant do EOI courses without it) I remember them saying that it was not difficult to obtain and they certainly were in no way well off. They were all really nice people and clearly did things by the book. I still meet some and now they have jobs so I kind of think we Brits might be being a bit pessimistic about what will really happen. Personally I think a specific agreement will be made where the onus will be to show you are not a burden to the state as opposed to fixed amounts. UK pensioners are not a threat to housing, schools, hospitals, jobs so it would probably be seen as unnecessary to discourage them. I certainly havent seen anything specifically outlining conditions that need to be met and that probably means there will be room for manoeuvre later in the year.


I know someone quite well who did an A2 EOI in Málaga last school year. Only had to show padrón. Is registered for the B1 this year.

I was shocked - but they didn't ask for actual proof of residency other than the padrón. Which they shouldn't have had anyway, since they don't actually live in Spain...


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Very useful. TBH I am going to take things easy, do it properly and in good time. Wasn't honestly thinking about this year, more curious. I will take my time and plan properly. My pension pot just keeps growing so no worries......


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

SteveG999 said:


> Thanks for the info. Very useful. TBH I am going to take things easy, do it properly and in good time. Wasn't honestly thinking about this year, more curious. I will take my time and plan properly. My pension pot just keeps growing so no worries......


I think that’s sensible, keep in touch though :clap2:


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

SteveG999 said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick hello to the forum. So many questions.....
> So I have £120,000 cash now and want a place somewhere not too far from the coast (30 miles? closer if possible but not isolated. Need to be walking distance from bars / cafes/ restaurants etc ) probably between Malaga and Alicante, or further North along the coast. My plans to start viewing holidays scuppered by the quarantine rules.
> 
> ...


Another option might be to use the £120,000 to buy a rental property in the UK, which might give you enough extra income to qualify for a non-lucrative visa. Of course you wouldn't then have the money to buy a property in Spain, but renting in Spain is a lot easier on the tenant than in the UK. The contracts normally last for several years and prevent the landlord from increasing the rent above the rate of inflation. It's also a way of avoiding the several pifalls with buying a property in Spain and besides, keeping a property back in the UK isn't a bad ideaa if you ever need to move back.


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

SteveG999 said:


> So if I really did things quickly, I could try and sort this BEFORE jan 2021? That is resign, and apply for documentation so I can at least get over there. Do I need the non lucrative visa in anycase, or is there another way as technically I will still be an EU Citizen until Jan 2021???


If you're really serious about coming to live in Spain my advice would be to resign now, take the pension and get yourself over here this year and apply for Residency. Get your green card this year and you'll then be protected under the Withdrawal Agreement and have rights in Spain that in future Brits might not so easily get. 

Whilst the UK is still in the Brexit 'Transition period' you have the right to come here, buy or rent a property, and crucially apply for residency with your relatively modest pension as your only income. It's feasible to do that still if you get moving quickly and apply in the next couple of months.

As others have indicated, next year the income requirements are likely to be set much higher for British immigrants, way above your likely pension from what you've described it. Truth is, nobody knows for sure what the requirements will be in future for Brits wanting to come to live in Spain after the Transition period ends. But why would the Spanish treat the Brits any different to Americans or Canadians etc once the UK's no longer in the EU? So I'd assume the worst.

As you're not of UK State Pension age, and you won't plan to be be employed in Spain (I assume?), you'll need to factor in paying for 1 year's worth of Private Medical Insurance, which might cost around £1200. 

After the year is up you can apply to join the Spanish state health system via a special arrangement called the 'convenio especial'. This works out about 60 euro a month. Again this arrangement could end at a future time and then there'd be no option but to pay for Private cover as Brits will probably no longer be able to rely on the EHIC card next year.

I'm in a similar situation (retired early, not employed, not a state pensioner) and have just this week applied to join the Spanish health system via the Convenio. 

Act fast.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I really wouldn't worry so much. You will still be able to buy property in Spain after this year in which you can live 3 months every 6 months. If you are able you can live 6 months a year in Spain and the rest in uk if you have another place. Many foreigners do this and get the best of both worlds. Also many Brits do return to uk eventually unless they have managed to put strong roots down which is hard if you have just been in Spain for retirement. Illness and age often are reasons for returning. So I really wouldn't rush into something quite so big just for the sake of saving money.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Another factor to consider is that anyone coming over before the end of the year will still qualify for an S1 and free health care when they start to draw a state pension, after that they will have to pay for convenio especial for ever and after age 65 that's €157 each plus of course the full cost of all medication.

In addition the eventual issuing of the S1 will entitle you to an EHIC-E which will cover you in the rest of the EU.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

kaipa said:


> Also many Brits do return to uk eventually unless they have managed to put strong roots down which is hard if you have just been in Spain for retirement. Illness and age often are reasons for returning. .


Do you have any evidence for that? I would have thought the opposite is true.

Why should 'putting down strong roots' be hard if you have 'just' been in Spain for retirement? Whether you put down roots of any kind depends on many factors which have nothing to do with retirement. 

Many retired people sell UK properties to live in Spain. They connect with registration, tax, social security systems in their adopted country. Some, like myself, cut all material ties with the UK. They have considered carefully and planned and decided to make Spain their final, permanent home. Not just Brits either.

People of working age often choose Spain as a place to work for a few years, gain experience and then move on. Some are sent to Spain on temporary assignments. Others may find themselves without work and have no choice other than to move on where they may find employment, perhaps in the UK, perhaps elsewhere in the wider world. There may be more like this post December.

The only evidence I have to back up my view is that of ten years of experience working at the dog rescue charity kennels. We saw a lot of 'churn' amongst younger people and people of working age in general. A few went back to care for elderly parents. It was the retired folk who were constant, who had made their homes here. People like me. I think that's true of most charities.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you have any evidence for that? I would have thought the opposite is true.
> 
> Why should 'putting down strong roots' be hard if you have 'just' been in Spain for retirement? Whether you put down roots of any kind depends on many factors which have nothing to do with retirement.
> 
> ...


I agree, Mary. I have known more younger people of working age who have returned to the UK than retired ones - in no small part because of the difficulty in making a reasonable living here.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you have any evidence for that? I would have thought the opposite is true.
> 
> Why should 'putting down strong roots' be hard if you have 'just' been in Spain for retirement? Whether you put down roots of any kind depends on many factors which have nothing to do with retirement.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts as well. We have strong roots here despite being retired and not fluent in the language.
I would have thought those who need to work will be more likely to return. 

Of course death and illness can make someone return but even that’s not just older people.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

When I first came here ( 20 plus years ago) my mother in law who was South American but had lived in Sweden used to tell me that many Scandanavians would swear blind they would never return to their countries but by their 80s they often did just to be close to family and help. She sometimes would need to contact relatives in Sweden to tell them that so and so was in hospital and used to say many died alone on wards with absolutely no one around them. That seems very sad but I can see how it happens if a partner dies and your family live abroad. It cant be easy living your final years in a foreign country that is why you might find people returning. My mother in law suffered a similar fate even though the culture and language were hers the family just couldn't be with her during her final years. Spanish families usually take abuelos into their own homes to care for them but if you lack that it is difficult. So all I am saying is that its swings and roundabouts. Much as I love Spain and even have family here I will eventually live my last years( if I have them!) in uk where I feel things will be easier and more peaceful. Having said that, each to their own I guess.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I agree, Mary. I have known more younger people of working age who have returned to the UK than retired ones - in no small part because of the difficulty in making a reasonable living here.


My experience is the opposite - the retired Brits who were living here when we arrived in 2008 have all returned to the UK. The usual reasons are deteriorating health and missing their grandchildren. Younger folk who came to start businesses are still here, some are now retired and a few are considering moving to other parts of Spain but they have no desire to go back to Britain. Not a large nor a representative sample, obviously, but neither are yours or Mary's.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

MataMata said:


> Another factor to consider is that anyone coming over before the end of the year will still qualify for an S1 and free health care when they start to draw a state pension, *after that they will have to pay for convenio especial for ever* and after age 65 that's €157 each plus of course the full cost of all medication.
> 
> In addition the eventual issuing of the S1 will entitle you to an EHIC-E which will cover you in the rest of the EU.


I don't think that this statement is correct.... From next year, after 5 years temporary residence, you can still apply for permanent residence which gives you full access to Spanish healthcare. The only difference is that, currently, you will need more funds and you will need a total of 3 visas to cover the 5 years. You will need PHI for the 1st year, as you do now, and 4 years of Convenio Especial.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

When my husband died nearly 9 years ago, the thing so many people said to me was ''I suppose you'll all go home now''.

I'd be lying if I said that it didn't cross my mind. I had two daughters to support & no money! 

I did have more of an emotional & often practical support system here than in the UK though, having a good network of friends & acquaintances. Sometimes friends became acquaintances & sometimes vice versa - & some relationships completely bit the dust. 


So we stayed. I worked & still do work damn hard to make it happen. My daughters - now young adults - are constantly saying how grateful they are that I made that decision & we've now lived here for longer without him, than we did with him.

Of the non-Spanish people we got to know in the first two years of living here - younger people with kids - NONE were left by the time we'd been here six years. 

Teaching Spanish I also meet lots of 'newbies'. The younger families rarely stay more than a few years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> I don't think that this statement is correct.... From next year, after 5 years temporary residence, you can still apply for* permanent residence which gives you full access to Spanish healthcare. *The only difference is that, currently, you will need more funds and you will need a total of 3 visas to cover the 5 years. You will need PHI for the 1st year, as you do now, and 4 years of Convenio Especial.


Do you have an official source for that? It isn't my understanding of the system at all.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I definitely agree about young families returning. It is very difficult to live in Spain if you are coming here with a young family from UK. The only ones I know who stayed were ones who got careers here and they tended to be young and working in cities where they found well paying stable work. My only advice for young families is , although it might seem that you will have a better family life here in Spain with the sun etc do not burn your bridges.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

trotter58 said:


> I don't think that this statement is correct.... From next year, after 5 years temporary residence, you can still apply for permanent residence which gives you full access to Spanish healthcare. The only difference is that, currently, you will need more funds and you will need a total of 3 visas to cover the 5 years. You will need PHI for the 1st year, as you do now, and 4 years of Convenio Especial.


Please provide the link for this. I’m unaware of anyone who automatically gets full state healthcare based on living here five years


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> Do you have an official source for that? It isn't my understanding of the system at all.


Based on the assumption that after 31st December 2020 that the UK becomes a 3rd country, similar to USA, potential immigrants will require a non lucrative visa.

https://balcellsgroup.com/permanent-residency-in-spain/

I know that this is not an official link but this is what is being currently offered to non EU, 3rd country immigrants.

.....Also here : https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthc... you're a permanent,at your local INSS office.

"_If you’re a permanent resident
If you’ve been a resident in Spain for 5 years or more, you can apply for permanent residency. This will give you access to state healthcare on the same basis as a Spanish citizen.

Once you’re a permanent resident, you need to register for healthcare at your local INSS office. They will give you a document which you need to take to your local health centre.

If the UK pays for your healthcare, for example through an S1 form, you cannot register for healthcare as a permanent resident._"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> Based on the assumption that after 31st December 2020 that the UK becomes a 3rd country, similar to USA, potential immigrants will require a non lucrative visa.
> 
> https://balcellsgroup.com/permanent-residency-in-spain/
> 
> ...


Yes, I know the UK website says that about the healthcare after 5 years - & I also know that after 5 years as a resident you are 'permanent' - automatically as an EU citizen - & after applying for permanent residency as a 3rd country citizen.


What I've never found is anything on a *Spanish * govt website which says that after 5 years residency you are entitled to free healthcare. Many of us have queried the info on the UK website with them - & have never had any response. 


Neither have I come across anyone who has managed to claim it, unless 'sin recursos'.

When 'universal healthcare' was introduced a couple of years ago, there was a glimmer of light - but most comunidades have never adopted it.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, I know the UK website says that about the healthcare after 5 years - & I also know that after 5 years as a resident you are 'permanent' - automatically as an EU citizen - & after applying for permanent residency as a 3rd country citizen.
> 
> 
> What I've never found is anything on a *Spanish * govt website which says that after 5 years residency you are entitled to free healthcare. Many of us have queried the info on the UK website with them - & have never had any response.
> ...


Here you go....https://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?catId=1129&langId=en&intPageId=4791

"_Be employed or self-employed and be affiliated and a contributor to the Spanish Social Security System. You can also be assured if you are a pensioner, a beneficiary of any regular social security benefit or unemployed, having exhausted the unemployment benefits or allowances, and reside in Spain.
If you are a legally permanent resident (irrespective of your nationality), you can also be insured if you do not have other health coverage._"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> Here you go....https://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?catId=1129&langId=en&intPageId=4791
> 
> "_Be employed or self-employed and be affiliated and a contributor to the Spanish Social Security System. You can also be assured if you are a pensioner, a beneficiary of any regular social security benefit or unemployed, having exhausted the unemployment benefits or allowances, and reside in Spain.
> If you are a legally permanent resident (irrespective of your nationality), you can also be insured if you do not have other health coverage._"


I've seen that too. 

It isn't a Spanish govt site though. 

I'd love it to be true.


----------



## SteveG999 (Aug 5, 2020)

From the Original post (er).......Some interesting thoughts, thank you all so much.
Even though I said earlier that I will probably only really consider moving when its all settled down over the next gawd knows how long.....12/24/36/48 months ( I can work in my full time job until Oct 2024 if I choose, pension pot estimate then would be Circa £28,000 so I would hope this would easily satisfy the X4 IPREM even with some sort of inflation?????
I can't help but think should I just cut and run for the ( Andalusian) hills.....lol....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveG999 said:


> From the Original post (er).......Some interesting thoughts, thank you all so much.
> Even though I said earlier that I will probably only really consider moving when its all settled down over the next gawd knows how long.....12/24/36/48 months ( I can work in my full time job until Oct 2024 if I choose, pension pot estimate then would be Circa £28,000 so I would hope this would easily satisfy the X4 IPREM even with some sort of inflation?????
> I can't help but think should I just cut and run for the ( Andalusian) hills.....lol....


...probably enough

Until the Spanish consulate in the UK publishes the exact requirements for UK citizens, we won't know for sure. 

Some consulates work on 4x monthly IPREM & then multiply by 12 - so 4x537.85x12 = 25.817€ annually

Some on 4 x annual IPREM - which is monthly IPREM muñtiplied by 14 - 4x7519.59 = 30.078€ annually

Which is why you are getting two different figures

Also - we won't know the IPREM figure for 2021 yet.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> My experience is the opposite - the retired Brits who were living here when we arrived in 2008 have all returned to the UK. The usual reasons are deteriorating health and missing their grandchildren. Younger folk who came to start businesses are still here, some are now retired and a few are considering moving to other parts of Spain but they have no desire to go back to Britain. Not a large nor a representative sample, obviously, but neither are yours or Mary's.


I remember when the crash started lots of young families living nearby were leaving in droves. I also know a lot of elderly who have left. Places change, people change. Nothing is forever. One of my neighbours was the head of international car company in Hong Kong, Chinese wife. He came back to UK to retire. Some go others come. No official stats only anecdotal.


----------

